# [solved] intel 7260 card can't authenticate with hostapd

## truekaiser

The card can see the AP in scans but for some reason ssid is ALWAYS hidden despite settings.

The card can connect to the AP but just hangs on 'authenticating'. I have tried disabling all encryption and it hangs on 'getting ip address'. The system is set-up to just bridge the wireless and wired connection. I already have a good router.[/code]

Card i am using.

```
﻿02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev bb)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50

   Memory at b3400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 7c-5c-f8-ff-ff-c3-45-42

   Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [154] Vendor Specific Information: ID=cafe Rev=1 Len=014 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

Card in the AP machine.

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR93xx Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros AR93xx Wireless Network Adapter

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at fea00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Expansion ROM at fea20000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [300] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

```

hostapd config

```

#Config for Ath9k based 802.11n 450mbps ap.

##Wireless Interface, Use the net.xxx one.##

interface=wlp2s0

##Wireless driver; nl80211, hostap, none, wired, bsd##

driver=nl80211

##setting for the bridge interface.##

#bridge=br0

##Logging -1 means ALL, 4 means just warning.##

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=3

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=3

##control interface aka socket location.##

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

##group allowed to access the control interface. 0 = root otherwise group name.##

ctrl_interface_group=0

##Ap's ssid##

ssid="MonolithTest"

utf8_ssid=1

ignore_broadcast_ssid=0

##Country code so you don't violate FCC laws.##

country_code=US

##The following are needed for DHS also to prevent the FCC from being an ass##

ieee80211d=1

ieee80211h=1

local_pwr_constraint=3

spectrum_mgmt_required=1

##This is for the wireless standard.a = IEEE 802.11a, b = IEEE 802.11b, g = IEEE 802.11g,##

## ad = IEEE 802.11ad (60 GHz); a/g options are used with IEEE 802.11n, too, to          ##

## specify band). Any can also be used but you need to set ACS as well.                  ##

hw_mode=a

##select a channel or put acs_survey or 0 for an auto select with ACS##

channel=0

##enable 1 or disable 0 Mac whitelisting. in hostapd.accept/deny##

macaddr_acl=0

# IEEE 802.11 specifies two authentication algorithms. hostapd can be

# configured to allow both of these or only one. Open system authentication

# should be used with IEEE 802.1X.

# Bit fields of allowed authentication algorithms:

# bit 0 = Open System Authentication

# bit 1 = Shared Key Authentication (requires WEP)

auth_algs=1

##enable or disable wireless N##

ieee80211n=1

ht_capab=[HT40+][HT40-][SHORT-GI-20][SHORT-GI-40][TX-STBC][MAX-AMSDU-3839][DSSS_CCK-40]

##key management 0 wpa, 1 wpa and wpa2, 2 wpa only##

wpa=2

wpa_passphrase=Foxesroamthetigerkatsden

##key management Algo's##

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

##key management chipers##

wpa_pairwise=TKIP

rsn_pairwise=CCMP

wmm_enabled=1

```

Last edited by truekaiser on Sun May 22, 2016 6:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truekaiser

It was wicd causing the problem, not my card or the AP

 *truekaiser wrote:*   

> The card can see the AP in scans but for some reason ssid is ALWAYS hidden despite settings.
> 
> The card can connect to the AP but just hangs on 'authenticating'. I have tried disabling all encryption and it hangs on 'getting ip address'. The system is set-up to just bridge the wireless and wired connection. I already have a good router.[/code]
> 
> Card i am using.
> ...

 

----------

